
Migadu sunsetting free email plan on October first 2020 - arturhoo
https://www.migadu.com/pricing/#what-happened-to-the-free-plan
======
awill
I get them wanting to kill the free plan, and adding storage limits, but
adding storage limits AND doubling the price. That's disappointing.

